# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  1С 7.7 - Счет-фактура 2012 года.

## Wi-Fi

*Счет-фактура 2012 года.*

Минфин разработал проект постановления Правительства, которым будут утверждены формы счета-фактуры и корректировочного счета-фактуры, формы журнала учета полученных и выставленных счетов-фактур, книги покупок и книги продаж. Предполагается, новые формы документов компании начнут применять с 1 января 2012 года.

В новой форме счета-фактуры появилась специальная графа 1а, в которой указывается дата внесения исправлений. Кроме того, добавлена строка 7 «Валюта: код _ наименование_».

В таблице нового счета-фактуры столбец 2 «Единица измерения» разбит на две части, в первой указывается код единицы измерения, а во второй — условное обозначение (национальное). Столбец 10 «страна происхождения» также разбит на два раздела — «Цифровой код» и «Краткое наименование».

Как и сейчас, новый счет-фактуру должен подписывать руководитель организации, главный бухгалтер или индивидуальный предприниматель. Нововведение — при составлении организацией счета-фактуры в электронном виде показатель «Главный бухгалтер (подпись) (Ф.И.О.)» не формируется.




> Форма счета-фактуры, для печати документа в соответствии с Постановлением Правительства РФ "О счетах-фактурах и признании утратившими силу некоторых нормативных актов Правительства
> Российской Федерации" поставляется в виде внешних файлов:
> SF2012.ert - внешняя форма счета фактуры;
> SF2012.efd - дополнительный файл внешней формы счета-фактуры.
> 
> ВНИМАНИЕ!
> На момент публикации Постановление Правительства подписано, но еще не опубликовано. После опубликования формы будут приведены в соответствие Постановлению.


 *СКАЧАТЬ - 1С 7.7. Счет-фактура 2012 года*

----------

AHDRUXA (27.01.2012), Ajuice (26.01.2012), AlenaS (12.03.2012), AlexBig (09.01.2012), AlexeyRemizov (25.01.2012), almambr (11.01.2012), Arina2013 (01.02.2012), armapl (16.04.2012), Asia-Torg (02.04.2012), AVS300 (10.01.2012), A_Nagov (02.04.2012), BELOK1 (10.01.2012), Blilli (23.01.2012), bugalter (11.05.2012), Bushka (02.03.2012), cap_black (16.05.2012), CuA (25.01.2012), daldon (07.02.2012), Delonely (10.01.2012), denismt (11.01.2012), DIMfather (25.01.2012), dmitry_zyz (25.01.2012), dogmeat (25.01.2012), Donid (06.02.2012), drabov (06.02.2012), embler (07.02.2012), Eugen18 (18.09.2012), Eugena (26.01.2012), ezha88 (23.01.2012), fastax (05.02.2013), Fat32 (23.01.2012), Galaca (02.02.2012), gfulk (10.01.2012), gordik2007 (10.01.2012), grishter (03.05.2012), Grs (23.01.2012), GrumBumBes (13.01.2012), harin66 (24.01.2012), Helenjs (28.01.2012), ikasias (20.01.2012), ilway (16.05.2012), Infarch (25.01.2012), irq15 (25.03.2012), Jesus_vi (27.03.2012), Kadet$ (27.03.2012), KAS1979 (17.01.2013), Katenok-star (26.01.2012), Kep50 (09.01.2012), kirovec1983 (02.02.2012), Klesha (26.01.2012), Knopka03 (26.01.2012), kog (05.02.2012), Kostyan_ (07.03.2012), kotBoris (31.01.2012), L777 (06.06.2012), Larasvd (23.01.2012), liypsp (20.01.2012), Lontayer (30.03.2012), Mar Go (09.01.2012), Marusya (25.01.2012), Matio (18.01.2012), maztech (01.04.2012), metal37 (25.01.2012), mid0k (01.04.2012), migush (31.01.2012), mihal123 (25.01.2012), mikepm (24.01.2012), motya (27.01.2012), mrisha (17.10.2014), MrLightman (07.06.2012), Na7744 (18.05.2012), nak1964 (18.01.2012), NastyMN (24.01.2012), Neonl (17.04.2012), Night Trap (19.07.2012), nik1vikt (04.03.2012), Nikita747 (30.01.2012), Ninaugntu (22.03.2012), opium_ice (08.02.2012), player404 (19.01.2012), r1000 (21.03.2012), revis (27.01.2012), rinerator (02.05.2012), Rio2000 (12.01.2012), rss0000 (19.03.2012), selven (25.01.2012), Separator (07.02.2012), SergOrsk (22.01.2012), Shaxtep (24.04.2012), Shuravi74 (26.03.2012), Sim-Sim (30.01.2012), Svetlybuh (07.04.2012), T-N-T (11.04.2012), tdn62 (25.01.2012), tes2012 (30.03.2012), tt46@bk.ru (12.01.2012), udmucs (25.01.2012), ukp (01.02.2012), user604 (23.01.2012), vadim-gr (23.01.2012), vicras (27.01.2012), vitoser (11.05.2012), Vladushka (01.02.2012), Voldeamr256 (27.06.2012), voyt67 (16.05.2012), wadez0r (28.01.2012), Wet10 (25.03.2012), Wik_33 (09.04.2012), woodoo_13 (27.03.2012), yvrh (17.01.2012), Zorba (26.01.2012), zuch (02.07.2012), zun-zun (20.03.2012), АльбинаNV (23.01.2012), БУХ (09.01.2012), Жужик (04.02.2012), Камри (01.02.2012), клавдия2007 (01.02.2012), Мадам (05.03.2012), Наталия048 (24.01.2012), Ольга1304 (13.07.2012), СветланаСамара (27.01.2012), СВЭКС (05.06.2012), Сергей_S (26.01.2012), ХО888 (25.01.2012), Хороший парень (25.01.2012)

----------


## БУХ

Спасибо! Подскажите как обновить счет-фактура в 1С?

----------

klimovich (11.01.2012)

----------


## GrumBumBes

Вышло новое обновление от 12 января 2012 там наверное есть уже эта счет-фактура

----------

АльбинаNV (23.01.2012), Сергей1963 (30.03.2012)

----------


## gfulk

Насколько мне известно, форма еще не утверждена. Все разработки, бродящие в сети, имеют статус беженцев (сами мы не местные...)

----------


## Miturick

Народ, может вопрос не очень по теме.. Но не смог найти на него ответа. После обновления 7-х бухгалтерий исчезла печатная форма счет-фактуры, утвержденная приказом от 27 июля 2010 № 229.. Где бы найти или как поправить? Заранее спасибо

----------


## gfulk

Посмотрите в папке extforms/prnforms. Возможно, там сохранилась форма старого счета-фактуры. Если нет - ищите старые релизы 1С

----------


## Delonely

Прошу автора если есть залить обновленные формы с/ф, вступающие в силу с 24/01/2012

----------

benvenuti (26.01.2012)

----------


## kws

*Внешняя форма счета-фактуры 2012 г. для 1С:Бухгалтерия, УСН, ПБОЮЛ*

скачать

*Внешняя форма счета-фактуры 2012 г. для 1С:Комплексная, ПУБ, Торговля*

скачать

----------

060285 (28.01.2012), aeritsyan (30.03.2012), alllla (23.01.2012), andrey0608 (23.01.2012), Arina2013 (01.02.2012), Axcell80 (26.01.2012), bds1974 (24.01.2012), benvenuti (26.01.2012), DarkBaast (25.01.2012), DoCaru (27.01.2012), embler (07.02.2012), fitaminka (05.04.2012), GerrMan (24.01.2012), ggg005 (23.01.2012), Larasvd (23.01.2012), leka77754 (29.03.2012), lilimarlein (28.01.2012), LiSka_Kate (03.02.2012), Marischka (20.01.2012), miss.nta (24.01.2012), mmxbadb (24.01.2012), mshka77 (27.01.2012), Na7744 (18.05.2012), Night Trap (24.01.2012), observer_line (25.01.2012), Politeh_Killer (25.01.2012), rinerator (02.05.2012), Rio2000 (24.01.2012), SergOrsk (22.01.2012), tes2012 (30.03.2012), via (25.01.2012), vkobra (09.02.2012), АльбинаNV (23.01.2012), Камри (01.02.2012), клавдия2007 (01.02.2012), Ковалев (25.01.2012), Мадам (03.03.2012), Надежда1906 (25.01.2012), пуп (25.01.2012), СветаОнила (21.01.2012), ХО888 (25.01.2012)

----------


## Grs

и сыпятся из них идеи, и все под новый год:D

спасибо за формы:dance:

----------


## device_1

А есть ссылка на внешнюю форму счет фактуры для 1с 8.0 УТ редакция 10.2?

----------


## Platinum

Скачал для 7.7, там есть для Бух,УСН,ПБЮЛ, а вот для ТиС нет. Что 1с не сделали? Может есть у кого?

----------


## kws

*Изменения и дополнения к текущим релизам: Внешняя форма счета-фактуры  и корректировочной сч.ф. 2012 г  для 1С:Бухгалтерия и УСН от 23.01.2012*

1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация, релиз 7.70.533 
Данные печатные формы предназначены для печати счетов-фактур и 
корректировочных счетов-фактур в соответствии с Постановлением 
Правительства РФ "О формах и правилах заполнения (ведения) документов, 
применяемых  при расчетах по налогу на добавленную стоимость" № 1137 
от 26.12.2011 г.
ВНИМАНИЕ!
Новые печатные формы должны использоваться только после вступления в силу 
постановления Правительства РФ N 1137.

SF_1137.ert – внешняя форма счета фактуры;
SF_1137.efd – дополнительный файл внешней формы счета-фактуры;
KSF_1137.ert – внешняя форма корректировочного счета фактуры;
KSF_1137.efd – дополнительный файл внешней формы корректировочного счета-фактуры.

Файлы внешней формы счета-фактуры необходимо скопировать в
подкаталог PrnForms каталога ExtForms рабочей информационной
базы. Выбор формы для печати счета-фактуры в форме документа
производится из списка доступных форм, открываемого по кнопке 
со стрелкой, расположенной слева от кнопки "Печать". По кнопке 
"Печать" формируется печатная форма, которая была выбрана 
из списка форм последней.

скачать l зеркало

----------

emcemcemc2 (24.01.2012), klopokos (25.01.2012), Na7744 (18.05.2012), NataZ (24.01.2012), SerGun74 (24.01.2012), smash (25.01.2012), Stavros (02.04.2012), youri-s (08.04.2015), клавдия2007 (01.02.2012)

----------


## Platinum

удалить.дубль.

----------


## Platinum

Для Бух 7.7 533 выдает ошибку:ПечНДСДоИзменения = ?(Докум.НДСДоИзменения=0,"----", Формат(Докум.НДСДоИзменени  я,"Ч-15.2,"));
{C:\BASE\ПГК 2008\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\KSF_1137.ERT(106)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (НДСДоИзменения)

----------


## vvv59

* Внешняя печатная форма счета-фактуры и корректировочного счета-фактуры (Постановление Правительства РФ от 26.12.2011 г. № 1137) для релизов 2.0.30 и 2.0.31 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия".
*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**

----------


## dimami

У меня вот это ошибка
Продавец = СокрЛП(Константа.ПолноеНаи  менованиеОрганизации)
D:\BASE\КОПИЯ 2\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF_2012.ERT(17)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (ПолноеНаименованиеОргани  ации)

подскажите пжл как лечить?

вылечилось путем подмены файлов с другой раздачи

----------


## kws

*Изменения и дополнения к текущим релизам: Внешняя форма счета-фактуры  и корректировочной сч.ф. 2012 г  для 1С:Бухгалтерия, ТиС, ПУБ, Комплексная, УСН, Предприниматель, Платежные документы*

скачать l зеркало

----------

delena (31.01.2012), denwer7 (25.01.2012), dsniki (25.01.2012), Musik (27.03.2012), NataZ (24.01.2012), Shuravi74 (26.03.2012), SmallStitch (25.01.2012), smash (25.01.2012), клавдия2007 (01.02.2012), УтштМЫ (27.01.2012)

----------


## Platinum

> Скачал для 7.7, там есть для Бух,УСН,ПБЮЛ, а вот для ТиС нет. Что 1с не сделали? Может есть у кого?


вот здесь есть по тис и прочему:
http://its.1c.ru/invoice1137/

----------

ASG1975 (25.01.2012), DoCaru (27.01.2012), infodat (08.02.2012), lomshakov (26.01.2012), rus_bl (25.01.2012), vievd (26.01.2012), УтштМЫ (27.01.2012), Хороший парень (26.01.2012)

----------


## Zmey78

Печатная форма счета-фактуры 2012 для 1С:Торговля и Склад 7.7 *с выбором грузоотправителя/грузополучателя* и другими моими доработками (работает в старых релизах, исправление опечаток) + список правильных трехзначных кодов стран мира по классификатору.

http://get.freesoft.ru/?id=140320

Тестировал в 7.70.939 и 7.70.966.

----------

Heaper (03.02.2012), ilsy (31.01.2012), LiveSi (31.05.2012), novy82 (30.03.2012), Rada (30.01.2012), udmucs (25.01.2012), vievd (26.01.2012), Zakakvo (10.07.2014), Напа (25.01.2012), фогир (26.01.2012)

----------


## wirgis

Есть ли у кого внешняя форма счета-фактуры для 1C Аспект 7.7 И

----------


## kraftinfo2009

А там нет корректировочной счет фактуры для УСН 7.7 выложите пожалуйста..

---------- Post added at 13:35 ---------- Previous post was at 13:34 ----------




> *Изменения и дополнения к текущим релизам: Внешняя форма счета-фактуры  и корректировочной сч.ф. 2012 г  для 1С:Бухгалтерия, ТиС, ПУБ, Комплексная, УСН, Предприниматель, Платежные документы*
> 
> скачать l зеркало


А там нет корректировочной счет фактуры для УСН 7.7 выложите пожалуйста..

----------

Veronikb (25.01.2012)

----------


## Константин Лы

*Внешняя форма счета-фактуры 2012 г. для 1С:Комплексная, ПУБ, Торговля*

А есть ли где нибудь то же с выбором грузополучателя, грузоотправителя?

----------


## Zmey78

> *Внешняя форма счета-фактуры 2012 г. для 1С:Комплексная, ПУБ, Торговля*
> 
> А есть ли где нибудь то же с выбором грузополучателя, грузоотправителя?


Я же постил:

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post211384

В Торговле работает, в Комплексной возможно тоже, в ПУБ - сомневаюсь.

----------

Veronikb (25.01.2012), Константин Лы (25.01.2012)

----------


## Musik

Спасибо

----------


## artemka0882

А кто нибудь проверял их, у меня бухгалтерия и усн 7.7, подгружаю и там и там, а при формировании пишет такую ошибку:

Если Докум.ВидОперации = Перечисление.ВидыОпераций  четаФактурыВыданного.Сумм  оваяРазница Тогда
{C:\1C\1SBDB\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF_1137.ERT(10)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (ВидОперации)

Подскажите пожалуйста, если кто чего знает!!! :(

----------


## juffin64

А вот новые формы на сайте 1С:ИТС - http://its.1c.ru/invoice1137/

----------

4991213613 (02.02.2012), Bladenv (31.01.2012), rekido (06.02.2012), vladik2612 (27.04.2012)

----------


## at1001

> А кто нибудь проверял их, у меня бухгалтерия и усн 7.7, подгружаю и там и там, а при формировании пишет такую ошибку:
> 
> Если Докум.ВидОперации = Перечисление.ВидыОпераций  четаФактурыВыданного.Сумм  оваяРазница Тогда
> {C:\1C\1SBDB\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF_1137.ERT(10)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (ВидОперации)
> 
> Подскажите пожалуйста, если кто чего знает!!! :(


У меня то же самое на старом релизе бухгалтерии 7.7.
Смотрел в конфигурации - там нет такого "Перечисление.ВидыОпераций  СчетаФактурыВыданного".
Похоже, внешний отчет работает только для новых релизов.

----------


## Zmey78

> У меня то же самое на старом релизе бухгалтерии 7.7.
> Смотрел в конфигурации - там нет такого "Перечисление.ВидыОпераций  СчетаФактурыВыданного".
> Похоже, внешний отчет работает только для новых релизов.


Обновите релиз (в соседней ветке лежат), либо сами, либо за скромную плату (например, мне). :)
Объясните, в чем необходимость держать древний релиз Бухгалтерии, у Вас там изменения большие?

----------


## Tezka99

А можно выложить на других обменниках?  Плиз...

----------


## kuzy101

С какого релиза будет работать новая сф а то у меня 461 бух-ия 4.5 и не работает.

----------


## at1001

> Обновите релиз (в соседней ветке лежат), либо сами, либо за скромную плату (например, мне). :)
> Объясните, в чем необходимость держать древний релиз Бухгалтерии, у Вас там изменения большие?


Наполовину измененный план счетов и свои доработки конфигурации. На стандартный план счетов бухгалтерия переходить не хочет.

----------


## Тарасик

Подскажите пожалуйста,после обновления два дня печатались новые счет-фактуры,и вдруг перестали,показывает такую вот ошибку
МнЧ.СтранаК     = РаспредГТД.Страна.Код;
{\\SERVER\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF1137.ERT(504)}: Значение не представляет агрегатный объект (Код)

----------


## O l g a

Объясните "дуре" 1с77 бух проф загрузила 535 релиз при объединении конфигураций пишет все изменения, но  в программе ни чего не изменилось (ни каких новых форм) руками подгрузила с-ф появилась при выводе на печать, но ведь это должно было произойти при обновлении? То же самое при 534 релизе все пишет, а новый НДФЛ не появилсяИ?

----------


## dedcool

http://get.freesoft.ru/?id=140320
как по ссылке ходить?

----------


## artemka0882

to at1001

СПАСИБО!:buba:

----------


## dedcool

> to at1001
> 
> СПАСИБО!:buba:


Для особо одаренных, можно подробнее или на miass22@mail.ru
Спасибо!
Если Докум.ДатаДок >= глДатаПостановления451 <<?>>Тогда
{С:\1C_BASA\NEW\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF1137.ERT(81)}  : Переменная не определена (глДатаПостановления451)

----------


## slava_r

Подскажите кто знает, что должно быть в этой строке прописано: Исправление № ---- от ----  И

----------


## energetic

> Подскажите пожалуйста,после обновления два дня печатались новые счет-фактуры,и вдруг перестали,показывает такую вот ошибку
> МнЧ.СтранаК     = РаспредГТД.Страна.Код;
> {\\SERVER\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF1137.ERT(504)}: Значение не представляет агрегатный объект (Код)


Решение есть, правда на другом форуме.
Конфигуратором открываете внешнюю печатную форму счета-фактуры и добавляете строку в следующее место:





> Если КолСтрокГТД = 0 Тогда
>             // нет распределения по ГТД
>             // Заполним номер ГТД и Страну из Номенклатуры, если там есть...
>             Если ПустоеЗначение(ТекТМЦ.Номе  рГТД) = 0 Тогда
>                МнЧ.НомерГТД = СокрЛП(ТекТМЦ.НомерГТД);   
>             КонецЕсли;
> 
>             Если ПустоеЗначение(ТекТМЦ.Стра  наПроисхождения) = 0 Тогда
>                МнЧ.СтранаН = СокрЛП(ТекТМЦ.СтранаПроисх  ождения);
> ...



Спасибо не мне, а *sanches* http://forum.infostart.ru/forum24/to...#message567613

UPD Че за бред... должно быть написано "ПолучитьСтрокуПоНомеру" а сайт меняет символ... не могу отредактировать. уже перепечатывал в руку несколько раз

----------

Света (28.01.2012)

----------


## Localut

> Для особо одаренных, можно подробнее или на miass22@mail.ru
> Спасибо!
> Если Докум.ДатаДок >= глДатаПостановления451 <<?>>Тогда
> {С:\1C_BASA\NEW\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF1137.ERT(81)}  : Переменная не определена (глДатаПостановления451)


Похожа проблема с комплексной 7.70.459. При подключении новых форм 12 года:


```
Если Докум.ДатаДок >= глДатаПостановления451 <<?>>Тогда
{C:\ATC 30.11.11\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF2012.ERT(81)}: Переменная не определена (глДатаПостановления451)
БратьСуммыИзУчета = глБратьСуммыИзУчета<<?>>(Докум.ДатаДок, Докум.ДокОснование.КодОперации);
{C:\ATC 30.11.11\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF2012.ERT(323)}: Функция не обнаружена (глБратьСуммыИзУчета)
БратьСуммыИзУчета = глБратьСуммыИзУчета<<?>>(Докум.ДатаДок);
{C:\ATC 30.11.11\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF2012.ERT(325)}: Функция не обнаружена (глБратьСуммыИзУчета)
```

Буду премного благодарен за помощь.

П.С. Сам релиз нет возможности обновить из за доработок которые "очень нужны" насяльнику. Программист что делал их слинял, я не программист 1с :(

----------


## AHDRUXA

Ребятки с проблемой "глДатаПостановления451" или обновляйте свои торговли с комплексными или тупо коментируйте строки следующим образом:




> //Если Докум.ДатаДок >= глДатаПостановления451 Тогда
> 		Рекв.ДобавитьЗначение(Шабл  он("Продавец: [Докум.Фирма.ЮрЛицо.ПолнНaим  енование]"), "Поставщик");
> 
> 	//Иначе
> 	//	Рекв.ДобавитьЗначение(Шабл  он("Продавец: [Докум.Фирма.ЮрЛицо.ПолнНаи  eнование]"), "Поставщик");
> 	//	
> 	//КонецЕсли;


:yes:

----------

Света (28.01.2012)

----------


## Localut

> Ребятки с проблемой "глДатаПостановления451" или обновляйте свои торговли с комплексными или тупо коментируйте строки следующим образом:
> :yes:


 Другого выхода нет? может возможно эту функцию добавить? Если нет строки коментить в файле формы или в модуле?

----------


## AHDRUXA

Ну или переносить данную процедуру а возможно еще несколько с ней в глобальный модуль.
Что намного геморнее чем в форме модуля просто закоментировать обращение к ненужной процедуре отвечающей за давность СФ.
Грубо говоря зачем распечатывать форму 2012 года для СФ451 допустим 2010 года.

----------


## AGAta1100

я впервые вообще столкнулась с 1с может быть кому-то будет не сложно мне объяснить как установить теперь в 1с 8. все эти изменения в счет -фактуре?Пожалуйстааа....или дайте ссылку где можно почитать

---------- Post added at 18:47 ---------- Previous post was at 18:45 ----------

http://its.1c.ru/invoice1137/ здесь да?

----------


## dgoel

> я впервые вообще столкнулась с 1с может быть кому-то будет не сложно мне объяснить как установить теперь в 1с 8. все эти изменения в счет -фактуре?Пожалуйстааа....или дайте ссылку где можно почитать
> 
> ---------- Post added at 18:47 ---------- Previous post was at 18:45 ----------
> 
> http://its.1c.ru/invoice1137/ здесь да?


Ссылка имеет смысл если релиз конфигурации до 19 декабря, в последующих релизах с\ф включена. Что бы все красиво заработало, нужно в операциях-константы поставить галочку, что изменения ндс считаются  с ____ даты и соответственно дату проставить.

----------


## dob_man

Формы поставил, но при выборе ее, ничего не происходит. не выскакивает печатная форма. Ошибок вроде тоже не выдает. Что может быть?

----------


## dob_man

обновился тоже до 535, все заработало. спасибо.

----------


## DOG86

Как сделать чтобы их было видно в конфигураторе/документы/счетФактура/формаИИ Чтоб ее можно было ручками поправить.

----------


## VBS1950

Открой внешний файл - и редактируй, сколько хочешь
Вот забавно, что для бухгалтерии разработчики кодами страны не озаботились.
А ведь так просто - привязать наименование страны к справочнику ОКСМ...

----------


## DOG86

Можно поподробней?

----------


## VBS1950

файл - открыть - и открывай SF2012.ert. Ты совсем новичок что ли ?

----------


## DOG86

не все хитрости освоил.Спасибо.

----------


## VBS1950

> не все хитрости освоил.Спасибо.


Ну уж, великая хитрость.

----------


## DOG86

:blush:

----------


## Mechanicuss

Для тех кто пользует внешнюю обработку СФ для ТиС 77 от 1С http://its.1c.ru/invoice1137/, обработка кривая. Что увидел - допилил, взять можно здесь http://www.unibytes.com/8gZzN43m8PIB.

----------

Arina2013 (01.02.2012), Tacker (29.01.2012), хахатушка (01.02.2012)

----------


## Tacker

> Можно поподробней?


См. http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post212925

----------


## Свет Бух

Помогите, пожалуйста. В 1С. ТиС, релиз 970 при выводе на печать новой счф выдает ошибку: МнЧ.ЕдиницаКод   = Докум.Единица.ОКЕИ.Код;Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (ОКЕИ) и соответственно форму на печать не выводит. Причем загружала формы счф из различных источников. Все время такая ошибка.

---------- Post added at 10:17 ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 ----------

Неожиданно нашлось решение: распечатала счф из формы накладной. Тогда все идет.

----------


## Arva

> Есть ли у кого внешняя форма счета-фактуры для 1C Аспект 7.7 И


Тоже очень интересует этот вопрос.

----------


## slava_r

Есть еще одно решение с новыми счетами-фактурами: http://www.diadoc.ru/integrations/diadoc-printer

----------

клавдия2007 (01.02.2012)

----------


## GrumBumBes

> Есть еще одно решение с новыми счетами-фактурами: http://www.diadoc.ru/integrations/diadoc-printer


Ну это уж совсем решение!!! и что то похоже очень на рекламу документооборота:)

----------


## neetro

Вообще да, помимио того, что код страны тупо в коде = "", так еще жестко прописана валюта (строкой), да в добавок и неправильно - потому как код у нее 810 (рубль) а не 643 (это код России по ОКСМ). Верно? Это я про бухгалтерию )) И номера постановления в шапке нет... Че за!?

----------


## neetro

*sas79*, выходит правильно 643И Или оба варианта верные, потому как в торговле то берется код из справочника, а там 810

И вобще то про код страны! Сообщения ТУПО читать не нужно ))

----------


## Informer

Новые счета фактуры 2012 для Бюджетная конфигурация ред.6.2 , подскажите где можно скачать.

----------


## gfulk

> sas79, выходит правильно 643И Или оба варианта верные, потому как в торговле то берется код из справочника, а там 810


Погуглите по запросу Классификатор стран мира

----------


## SiegDen

Читаем Постановление....
Строка 7 - наименование валюты, которая является единой для всех перечисленных в счет-фактуре товаров... и ее цифровой код в соответствии с Общероссийским классификатором валют Смотрим классификатор... 810 исключили в 2002г., остался 643.

----------


## velestmn

Zmey78, строка обработка печати документов не содержит вкладок, что дальше, объясните нубу. спс.

----------


## Amisoft

http://minfin.ru/common/img/uploaded..._ot_310112.PDF
старой счет фактурой можно пользоваться до 1 апреля.

----------


## fleetguard

Добрый день УВАЖАЕМЫЕ ГУРУ 1С.
Объясните ламеру - В САМОМ ЖОСТКОМ ПОНИМАНИИ этого слова как мне быть и что делать..
После установки новой формы СФ - выдаёт ошибку:
Если Докум.ВидОперации = Перечисление.ВидыОпераций? ?четаФактурыВыданного.Сумм оваяРазница Тогда
{C:\PROGRAM FILES\1C77PORT\1SBDB\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF_1137.ERT (10)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (ВидОперации)
 стоит 1С предприятие 7.7  - (7.70.025)
Конфигурация : Бух.учёт ,редакция 4.5 - (7.70.476)
уже незнаю в какие форумы писать это сообщение...
Пожалуйста помогите..:(

----------


## VBS1950

Ничего странного. В 476-й бухгалтерии нет реквизита ВидОперации. На таком древнем релизе работать уже нельзя, года 4 прошло, пора обновлять

----------


## fleetguard

Т.к я в этом деле не особо понимаю - подскажите какие обновления нужны на мою версию?:blush:

----------


## pumba

Добрый день. А нет для ТИС последней редакции формы СФ полученной? а то при подключении обычно СФ(для выданных работает без нареканий) выдаёт ошибку  если Докум.СуммаВклНДС = 0 тогда и дальше.. Спасибо

----------


## Tacker

> Ничего странного. В 476-й бухгалтерии нет реквизита ВидОперации. На таком древнем релизе работать уже нельзя, года 4 прошло, пора обновлять


Бухгалтерия 535 релиз http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post213609

Да и платформу бы обновить на 027 http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post212305

----------


## fleetguard

СПАСИБО ВАМ за ОГРОМНУЮ  ПОМОЩЬ!!!
:) Чуствую в процессе установки возникнут вопросы - но пока УЖЕ ОГРОМНЫЙ РЕСПЕКТ ВАМ о "БОГИ 1С"
Как же не хочется  сталкиваться с ЧЕРТЯМИ из ФНС :)

----------


## mayoli

в обработке добавьте перед строкой 
	Таб.ВывестиСекцию("Шапка"); 

строку 
	Таб.ВывестиСекцию("ШапкаИн  ормация");

----------


## neetro

Да, для торговли есть официальная форма? В шапке, как я понимаю, самодельная (ну там номер поставновления не прописан, может еще че не углядел). Так влом с бухи переделывать ))

----------


## fleetguard

> Бухгалтерия 535 релиз http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post213609
> 
> Да и платформу бы обновить на 027 http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post212305


Подскажите...а как устанавливать релиз 535 ИВ первой папке релиза файл SETUP.EXE И?

----------


## Tacker

> Подскажите...а как устанавливать релиз 535 ИВ первой папке релиза файл SETUP.EXE И?


Запускаем установку 525-го релиза (*\R770535\DISK1\Setup.exe) в некую новую папку, выбираем не НОВАЯ КОНФИГУРАЦИЯ, а ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ КОНФИГУРАЦИИ. По окончании установки получаем [некая новая папка]\UPDATE\1SBDB\, где находится файл update.txt с подробной инструкцией по дальнейшим шагам обновления: "...Порядок обновления на релиз 7.70.525...
Для обновления релиза конфигурации следует использовать режим
"Объединение конфигураций"..." и т.д.

P.S. Если Windows7, то см. http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post214173

----------

fleetguard (06.02.2012)

----------


## mzc

А никто не поделится внешней формой 1137 для печати от имени поставщика?

----------


## olegbeloz

1С 7.7 Бухгалтерия 7.70.535  В новой СФ в графах 10, 10а, 11 не ставятся прочерки ! Пустые графы не заполняются прочерками. Кто поможет - спасибо.

----------


## fleetguard

> Запускаем установку 525-го релиза (*\R770535\DISK1\Setup.exe) в некую новую папку, выбираем не НОВАЯ КОНФИГУРАЦИЯ, а ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ КОНФИГУРАЦИИ. По окончании установки получаем [некая новая папка]\UPDATE\1SBDB\, где находится файл update.txt с подробной инструкцией по дальнейшим шагам обновления: "...Порядок обновления на релиз 7.70.525...
> Для обновления релиза конфигурации следует использовать режим
> "Объединение конфигураций"..." и т.д.
> 
> P.S. Если Windows7, то см. http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post214173


*Уважаемый TACKER - помоги если можешь...
Скачал 535
Установил.. (в режиме КОНФИГУРАТОР - вижу РЕЛИЗ 535)
После того как ОБЬЕДИНЯЮ конфигурации - РЕЛИЗ сам с 535 - меняется на 476
Кроме того в 476  НЕЗАПОЛНЕНА СФ а ТАКЖЕ НЕТ ШАПКИ ВООБЩЕ и вот что пишет при выводе печати сф:*
Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (ЕдИзм)
?(НДС_расчет<<?>>=1,СТРОКА(Това  р.СтавкаНДС)+"% / "+СТРОКА(Товар.СтавкаНДС+100)+  "%",?(Товар.СтавкаНДС=0,"-----  ",СТРОКА(Товар.СтавкаНДС)+"%")  )
Переменная не определена (НДС_расчет)
Страна_Н<<?>>
Переменная не определена (Страна_Н)
Фирма<<?>>.ФИОДиректора
Переменная не определена (Фирма)
Фирма<<?>>.ФИОГлБуха
Переменная не определена (Фирма)

---------- Post added at 09:23 ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 ----------




> Запускаем установку 525-го релиза (*\R770535\DISK1\Setup.exe) в некую новую папку, выбираем не НОВАЯ КОНФИГУРАЦИЯ, а ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ КОНФИГУРАЦИИ. По окончании установки получаем [некая новая папка]\UPDATE\1SBDB\, где находится файл update.txt с подробной инструкцией по дальнейшим шагам обновления: "...Порядок обновления на релиз 7.70.525...
> Для обновления релиза конфигурации следует использовать режим
> "Объединение конфигураций"..." и т.д.
> 
> P.S. Если Windows7, то см. http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post214173


*Уважаемый TACKER - помоги если можешь...
Скачал 535
Установил.. (в режиме КОНФИГУРАТОР - вижу РЕЛИЗ 535)
После того как ОБЬЕДИНЯЮ конфигурации - РЕЛИЗ сам с 535 - меняется на 476
Кроме того в 476  НЕЗАПОЛНЕНА СФ а ТАКЖЕ НЕТ ШАПКИ ВООБЩЕ и вот что пишет при выводе печати сф:*
Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (ЕдИзм)
?(НДС_расчет<<?>>=1,СТРОКА(Това  р.СтавкаНДС)+"% / "+СТРОКА(Товар.СтавкаНДС+100)+  "%",?(Товар.СтавкаНДС=0,"-----  ",СТРОКА(Товар.СтавкаНДС)+"%")  )
Переменная не определена (НДС_расчет)
Страна_Н<<?>>
Переменная не определена (Страна_Н)
Фирма<<?>>.ФИОДиректора
Переменная не определена (Фирма)
Фирма<<?>>.ФИОГлБуха
Переменная не определена (Фирма)

----------


## neetro

Не появилась еще СФ 1137 для торговли?

----------


## Tacker

> Не появилась еще СФ 1137 для торговли?


Ну а здесь-то http://its.1c.ru/invoice1137/ что выложено еще 19 января? У нас с 24 числа нормально работает.
Для ТиС обновлено 01.02.2012

----------


## andreygrey

Выводится окно сообщения, не печатаются сч-фактура, кто знает в чем проблема?
Кто знает, помогите...
МнЧ.СтранаК     = РаспредГТД.Страна.Код;
{\\SERVER\1CBASES\TRADE2\DB\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF11  37.ERT(504)}: Значение не представляет агрегатный объект (Код)

----------


## Tacker

> Выводится окно сообщения, не печатаются сч-фактура, кто знает в чем проблема?
> Кто знает, помогите...
> МнЧ.СтранаК     = РаспредГТД.Страна.Код;
> {\\SERVER\1CBASES\TRADE2\DB\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF11  37.ERT(504)}: Значение не представляет агрегатный объект (Код)


А какой релиз Торговли? Не слишком древний?

----------


## OlegaBoss

Людиии, поделитесь плз печатной формой новой сч-фактуры для 1с:Аспект Компактная конфигурация. Спасибо

----------


## olegbeloz

> 1С 7.7 Бухгалтерия 7.70.535  В новой СФ в графах 10, 10а, 11 не ставятся прочерки ! Пустые графы не заполняются прочерками. Кто поможет - спасибо.


1С 7.7 Бухгалтерия 7.70.536   - то же самое, не заполняется ввод оплаченного ПП и дата ! Для кого делают ЭТИ ОБНОВЛЕНИЯ ? ЕСЛИ в 1с  с 2012 нельзя работать в 1с 7.7 бухгалтерия. Программисты разбежались - правильно сделали, кто будет платить за это У !

----------


## Tacker

> 1С 7.7 Бухгалтерия 7.70.536   - то же самое, не заполняется ввод оплаченного ПП и дата ! Для кого делают ЭТИ ОБНОВЛЕНИЯ ? ЕСЛИ в 1с  с 2012 нельзя работать в 1с 7.7 бухгалтерия. Программисты разбежались - правильно сделали, кто будет платить за это У !


"... Список изменений в релизе 7.70.536 по сравнению с релизом 7.70.535:
...Документ СчетФактура ("Счет-фактура выданный")
----------------------------------------------------------------
Исправлена ошибка:
При печати счета-фактуры на аванс по форме постановления № 1137
от 26.12.2011 г. ошибочно не выводилась дата платежно-расчетного
документа.

Внесены изменения в модуль формы документа.
Внесены изменения в диалог формы документа..."

И вправду - в диалоге вносим данные п/п

SF_11.jpg

в форме СФ получаем результат

SF_2.jpg

Может, вы что-то упускаете?

----------


## FordSoft

где можно получить обновленную форму документа, счет фактура полученный, если такой есть? или как сделать самим?

----------


## Tacker

> где можно получить обновленную форму документа, счет фактура полученный, если такой есть? или как сделать самим?


Нет полученного СФ, есть запись в книге покупок. Печатаются только исправленный и корректировочный входные СФ (Бухгалтерия - с релиза 770536). Для простой генерации недостающей первички можно использовать другую базу 1С или стороннюю программу, например, от БухСофт. Вообще подразумевается, что поставщик вам все выдал.

----------


## Dushess

При печати счет-фактуры нового образца в Торговле и склад, если услуги, должны ставится прочерки в графах грузоотправитель и грузополучатель, а ставятся фирма и адрес. Как исправить данную проблему?

----------


## gobben

ПРОБЛЕМА:
v7.7 Типовая Бух
Если много наименований товара, то счет фактур уменьшает масштаб, и не переносит на следующую страницу, а все печатает на одной, да так мелко, что вообще ничего не видно!
формы брал здесь:
http://its.1c.ru/invoice1137/
ПОМОГИТЕ ПЛЗ, чтобы список переносился на следующую страницу!!

----------


## termofrog

> Печатная форма счета-фактуры 2012 для 1С:Торговля и Склад 7.7 *с выбором грузоотправителя/грузополучателя* и другими моими доработками (работает в старых релизах, исправление опечаток) + список правильных трехзначных кодов стран мира по классификатору.
> 
> http://get.freesoft.ru/?id=140320
> 
> Тестировал в 7.70.939 и 7.70.966.


у меня релиз 7.70.925 - практически работает :) только поле обработка печати документов не хочет заполняться, а без него пишет "не выбран документ". Не подскажите как исправить?

----------


## стеллс

> А вот новые формы на сайте 1С:ИТС - http://its.1c.ru/invoice1137/


Блин скажите мне куда это скачивать? В папку 1С? У меня там абракадабра, я в 1С настойках ничего не понимаю!!!!А сегодня новые счета - фактуры надо вввыписать!!!

----------


## Zmey78

Полное решение 2в1 по Счету-фактуре 2012 (1С:Торговля и Склад 7.7)

Содержание:
1) "Счет-фактура 2012" - внешняя печатная форма счета-фактуры 2012 для 1С:Торговля и Склад 7.7 с выбором грузоотправителя/грузополучателя и другими моими доработками. Установка: скопировать в каталог ExtForms\PrnForms\ Вашей информационной базы.
2) "UPDATE" - обновление 1С:Торговля и Склад 7.7 до релиза 7.70.971 (включает в себя счет-фактуру 2012). Установка: прочитать update.txt.

sf2012torg.zip зеркало 1 зеркало 2

----------

Tacker (04.04.2012)

----------


## стеллс

> Полное решение 2в1 по Счету-фактуре 2012 (1С:Торговля и Склад 7.7)
> 
> Содержание:
> 1) "Счет-фактура 2012" - внешняя печатная форма счета-фактуры 2012 для 1С:Торговля и Склад 7.7 с выбором грузоотправителя/грузополучателя и другими моими доработками. Установка: скопировать в каталог ExtForms\PrnForms\ Вашей информационной базы.
> 2) "UPDATE" - обновление 1С:Торговля и Склад 7.7 до релиза 7.70.971 (включает в себя счет-фактуру 2012). Установка: прочитать update.txt.
> 
> sf2012torg.zip зеркало 1 зеркало 2


Спасибо) Не могу сама, завтра программист придет):D

----------


## Zmey78

> Спасибо) Не могу сама, завтра программист придет):D


Вы так говорите, как будто я - не программист. Я уже писал в этой теме, повторюсь: по удаленке это сделать стоит в несколько раз дешевле, чем Вы думаете. :)

----------


## стеллс

Я боюсь напортачить прст) Начальник меня порубит на гуляш тогда)

----------


## Zmey78

> Я боюсь напортачить прст) Начальник меня порубит на гуляш тогда)


А если ваш приглашенный программист напортачит и смоется (не смешно, мне про такие случаи клиенты рассказывали), кто тогда пострадает? :)
Ладно, вероятность этого не большая, я думаю, все будет ОК.

----------


## стеллс

ну блин че вы меня пугаете то? вроде программист у нас проверенный, прст так не смоется, из под земли достанем)))

----------


## sokolik

Всем привет. Кто подскажет, как добыть новую счёт-фактуру для "Бухгалтерии для бюджетных учреждений"? (В релизе 7.70.647 чтой-то этого нету!) :confused:

----------


## natana

Помогите! Не могу найти внешнюю печатную форму сч-фактуры для 1с. Бухгалтерия УСН. Понимаю, что освобождены от НДС и сч-ф не нужна, но клиенты просят.

----------


## Glide

> Помогите! Не могу найти внешнюю печатную форму сч-фактуры для 1с. Бухгалтерия УСН. Понимаю, что освобождены от НДС и сч-ф не нужна, но клиенты просят.


тута: http://its.1c.ru/download/invoice1137/

---------- Post added at 20:20 ---------- Previous post was at 20:16 ----------




> Всем привет. Кто подскажет, как добыть новую счёт-фактуру для "Бухгалтерии для бюджетных учреждений"? (В релизе 7.70.647 чтой-то этого нету!) :confused:


народ, помогите пожалуйста хорошему человеку...и мне заодно :blush:

----------


## Vittorio

Насколько я знаю не будет её для бюджетки 7.7, её прекратили поддерживать, надо всем переходить на БГУ(

Хотя, нашёл на инфостарте обработку, попробуйте - http://www.unibytes.com/4gMC66LKVscLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

relmvk (17.05.2012)

----------


## Glide

Спасибо, Vittorio! Попробую, отпишусь.

----------


## Nazar_13_48

Подскажите пожалуйста! Обновил Бухгалтерию 7.7 релиз 533 на 539 релиз. При выписке счет-фактуры за 1 квартал 2012 года выдает все равно счет-фактуру старого образца, хотя в докуменах если открыть, есть уже новаяИ? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Glide

> Насколько я знаю не будет её для бюджетки 7.7, её прекратили поддерживать, надо всем переходить на БГУ(
> 
> Хотя, нашёл на инфостарте обработку, попробуйте - http://www.unibytes.com/4gMC66LKVscLqw-Us4P3UgBB


Прекрасно подошло, спасибо огромное!

---------- Post added at 14:33 ---------- Previous post was at 14:12 ----------




> Подскажите пожалуйста! Обновил Бухгалтерию 7.7 релиз 533 на 539 релиз. При выписке счет-фактуры за 1 квартал 2012 года выдает все равно счет-фактуру старого образца, хотя в документах если открыть, есть уже новаяИ? Заранее благодарен.


Так и должно быть, новые сч/ф пошли с 1 апреля.

----------

Nazar_13_48 (02.05.2012)

----------


## ЗояК

Добрый день!
А никто не поделится внешней формой 1137 для печати от имени поставщика?

----------


## Anysta

Помогите найти счет-фактуру Полученную для 1с Тис.

----------


## Na7744

> Ребятки с проблемой "глДатаПостановления451" или обновляйте свои торговли с комплексными или тупо коментируйте строки следующим образом:
> 
> 
> :yes:


Приветствую, а мне сможете помочь, у нас обновилось
но проблемма не выдает печатную форму с-ф полученной
пишет
Если Докум.СуммаВклНДС = 0 Тогда 
{Y:\TRADE_NEW\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SFС1137.ERT(170)}  : Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (СуммаВклНДС)

как-то лечится?

---------- Post added at 15:42 ---------- Previous post was at 15:41 ----------

Приветствую, а мне сможете помочь, у нас обновилось
но проблемма не выдает печатную форму с-ф полученной
пишет
Если Докум.СуммаВклНДС = 0 Тогда 
{Y:\TRADE_NEW\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SFС1137.ERT(170)}  : Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (СуммаВклНДС)

как-то лечится?

---------- Post added at 15:44 ---------- Previous post was at 15:42 ----------

Приветствую, а мне сможете помочь, у нас обновилось
т.е. с-ф выданный прекрасно печатается, а вот сейчас проблемма с документом с-ф полученный
релиз 770.972

но проблемма не выдает печатную форму с-ф полученной не выходит
пишет
Если Докум.СуммаВклНДС = 0 Тогда 
{Y:\TRADE_NEW\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SFС1137.ERT(170)}  : Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (СуммаВклНДС)

как-то лечится?

---------- Post added at 16:37 ---------- Previous post was at 15:44 ----------




> Добрый день!
> А никто не поделится внешней формой 1137 для печати от имени поставщика?


Вам удалось поменять с-ф полученный? а то у нас тоже ошибка при выведении в печатную Форму
посмотрела этот файл есть

Если Докум.СуммаВклНДС = 0 Тогда 
{Y:\TRADE_NEW\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SFС1137.ERT(170)}  : Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (СуммаВклНДС)

---------- Post added at 16:53 ---------- Previous post was at 16:37 ----------

Сможете помочь
Не удалось поменять с-ф полученный? а то у нас тоже ошибка
Если Докум.СуммаВклНДС = 0 Тогда 
{Y:\TRADE_NEW\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SFС1137.ERT(170)}  : Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (СуммаВклНДС)

----------


## daksys

Форум у Вас ГАВНО!!!

----------


## Na7744

Это к чему было написано?))))

----------


## Zmey78

> Форум у Вас ГАВНО!!!


Не кукарекай, петушок поднарный :)

----------


## Na7744

это вы про себя))) трудно видать было вчера. раз с утра так заведены))) злость очень не к лицу... ну живите с ней

----------


## Регина198

[QUOTE=Na7744;238742]Приветствую, а мне сможете помочь, у нас обновилось
но проблемма не выдает печатную форму с-ф полученной
пишет
Если Докум.СуммаВклНДС = 0 Тогда 
{Y:\TRADE_NEW\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SFС1137.ERT(170)}  : Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (СуммаВклНДС)

Помогите с этой полученной с-ф.Не печатается и все тут. Я в печатные формы ее прописала, но все равно ошибка.

----------


## Zmey78

> Приветствую, а мне сможете помочь, у нас обновилось
> но проблемма не выдает печатную форму с-ф полученной
> пишет
> Если Докум.СуммаВклНДС = 0 Тогда 
> {Y:\TRADE_NEW\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SFС1137.ERT(170)}  : Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (СуммаВклНДС)
> 
> Помогите с этой полученной с-ф.Не печатается и все тут. Я в печатные формы ее прописала, но все равно ошибка.


Документ сохранен?

----------


## wolf_5000

> Помогите найти счет-фактуру Полученную для 1с Тис.





> Добрый день!
> А никто не поделится внешней формой 1137 для печати от имени поставщика?


вот http://www.hddfiles.ru/download/17458/ 
правил для ТиС 7.70.935, положить в папку с печатными формами

----------

dsv-box (12.08.2012), orkol (19.10.2012), Создание Тьмы (27.08.2012)

----------


## yearshow

> вот http://www.hddfiles.ru/download/17458/ 
> правил для ТиС 7.70.935, положить в папку с печатными формами


1с 77 025
версия ТиС 972

попрбовал внешнюю печ. форму СФ_полученный 1137 - в ней не отражаются три  последних поля - номер ГТД, и соответственно, наименование и код страны
что делать. куда копать?

----------


## Zmey78

> 1с 77 025
> версия ТиС 972
> 
> попрбовал внешнюю печ. форму СФ_полученный 1137 - в ней не отражаются три  последних поля - номер ГТД, и соответственно, наименование и код страны
> что делать. куда копать?


Надо заносить ГТД в приход, тогда будут.

----------


## yearshow

> Надо заносить ГТД в приход, тогда будут.


ГТД в приход заносятся.
в старой печатной форме СФ_Получ (2009г без полей кодов) , которая в глобальном модуле, номера ГТД и страна происхождения отображаются нормально

----------


## Zmey78

> ГТД в приход заносятся.
> в старой печатной форме СФ_Получ (2009г без полей кодов) , которая в глобальном модуле, номера ГТД и страна происхождения отображаются нормально


Сами понимаете, не видя Вашей конфы ничего определенного сказать нельзя. Если Вам подходит вариант исправления по "удаленке" (от 500 до 1000 руб), то звоните: нажимаете на "Zmey78" (стрелка вниз справа), потом "Домашняя страница" (или в моем профиле есть ссылка на мое портфолио), а уже на моем сайте слева указан мой телефон. Или просто отправьте "Личное сообщение".

----------


## BashOrgRu

> 1с 77 025
> версия ТиС 972
> 
> попрбовал внешнюю печ. форму СФ_полученный 1137 - в ней не отражаются три  последних поля - номер ГТД, и соответственно, наименование и код страны
> что делать. куда копать?


В 287 строке поменяйте 	"Если (РегПартии.Расход= 1)"  на 	"Если (РегПартии.Приход = 1)"

----------


## yearshow

> В 287 строке поменяйте 	"Если (РегПартии.Расход= 1)"  на 	"Если (РегПартии.Приход = 1)"


Большое спасибо, всё стало как надо

----------


## mamo4ki

Срочно прошу мне помочь. Я уже все перепробовала. у меня 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 версия 7.70.539, скачала обновления по счет-фактуре здесь, все сделала как написано было. и все равно выходит ошибка "Если Докум.ВидОперации = Перечисление.ВидыОпераций  четаФактурыВыданного.Сумм  оваяРазница Тогда
{C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\USER\РАБОЧИЙ СТОЛ\РДЖ\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF_1137.ERT(8)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (ВидОперации)" ЧТО  ДЕЛАТЬ?

---------- Post added at 22:03 ---------- Previous post was at 22:02 ----------

Срочно прошу мне помочь:confused:. Я уже все перепробовала. у меня 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 версия 7.70.539, скачала обновления по счет-фактуре здесь, все сделала как написано было. и все равно выходит ошибка
 "Если Докум.ВидОперации = Перечисление.ВидыОпераций  четаФактурыВыданного.Сумм  оваяРазница Тогда
{C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\USER\РАБОЧИЙ СТОЛ\РДЖ\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF_1137.ERT(8)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (ВидОперации)" 
ЧТО  ДЕЛАТЬ?

----------


## Zmey78

> Срочно прошу мне помочь. Я уже все перепробовала. у меня 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 версия 7.70.539, скачала обновления по счет-фактуре здесь, все сделала как написано было. и все равно выходит ошибка "Если Докум.ВидОперации = Перечисление.ВидыОпераций  четаФактурыВыданного.Сумм  оваяРазница Тогда
> {C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\USER\РАБОЧИЙ СТОЛ\РДЖ\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF_1137.ERT(8)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (ВидОперации)" ЧТО  ДЕЛАТЬ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 22:03 ---------- Previous post was at 22:02 ----------
> 
> Срочно прошу мне помочь:confused:. Я уже все перепробовала. у меня 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 версия 7.70.539, скачала обновления по счет-фактуре здесь, все сделала как написано было. и все равно выходит ошибка
>  "Если Докум.ВидОперации = Перечисление.ВидыОпераций  четаФактурыВыданного.Сумм  оваяРазница Тогда
> {C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\USER\РАБОЧИЙ СТОЛ\РДЖ\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF_1137.ERT(8)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (ВидОперации)" 
> ЧТО  ДЕЛАТЬ?


Надо обновить Бухгалтерию

----------


## jarkder

Помогите пожалуйста! скачать релиз 7.70.015 от 29.12.2011 г. 1C7.70 Торговля+Склад для Казахстана. Везде битые ссылки.Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Кореец

Установил файлы счет-фактуры 2012 ... выдает ошибку : Если Докум.ДатаДок >= глДатаПостановления451 <<?>>Тогда
{\\UZ\1CDBASE\DB\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF2012.ERT(81)}  : Переменная не определена (глДатаПостановления451)
Что делать ?

----------


## Zmey78

> Установил файлы счет-фактуры 2012 ... выдает ошибку : Если Докум.ДатаДок >= глДатаПостановления451 <<?>>Тогда
> {\\UZ\1CDBASE\DB\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF2012.ERT(81)}  : Переменная не определена (глДатаПостановления451)
> Что делать ?


Качайте с моего сайта   http://uchetmk.nm.ru/gsf1137.zip
(ссылку скопировать и вставить в новое окно браузера, либо перейдите на http://uchetmk.nm.ru и скачайте из раздела "Другие разработки")
===
Печатная форма счета-фактуры 2012 года для 1С:Предприятие 7.7 (конфигурация "Торговля и Склад") с выбором грузоотправителя/грузополучателя и другими доработками: *может использоваться в старых релизах конфигурации*, исправлены обнаруженные опечатки, добавлено автоматическое закрытие диалоговой формы, печатная форма приведена строго в соответствие стандарту. В комплекте таблица правильных трехзначных кодов стран мира по классификатору.

Установка: скопировать в каталог "ExtForms\PrnForms\" Вашей информационной базы. Возможно, Вам также потребуется исправить коды стран мира (используйте файл из комплекта) и код валюты "Российский рубль" на "643".

Версия от 10.02.2012 (исправлены ошибки фирмы "1С").
===
(Жирным выделил причину, почему у Вас выскакивает ошибка.)

----------

